# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  معلومات عامة عن لعبة الشطرنج

## امير الصمت

**                               الشطرنج لعبة فكرية و هي لعبة لوحة 
أي أنها  تلعب على لوحة (الرقعة) مقسمة إلى 64 مربعاً، (8 مربعات × 8 مربعات) من  لونين بحيث يكون كل مربع من لون وبجانبه مربع من اللون الثاني، وهي لعبة  ذهنية من أشهر اللُعَب في العالم. ويملك كل لاعب 16 حجرًا (قطعة) (تسمى  البيادق) تتحرك كل منها بإتجاهات محددة
، والأحجار هي 8 جنود، وقلعتين،  وحصانين، وفيلين، ووزير(أو ملكة) وملك. أحد اللاعبين يتحكم بالأحجار من  اللون الأول (الأبيض عادة) والآخر يتحكم بالأحجار المماثلة من اللون الآخر  (اسود عادة). الهدف من اللعبة هو الوصول إلى حصر الملك (أو الشاه) بحيث لا  يستطيع  الهروب، فاللعبة تنتهي عند تلك النقطة. 
والشطرنج مثل سائر العلوم والفنون هي مقياس 
في تقدم الأمم وقد كان للشطرنج  شأن في الحضارات القديمة ثم أنتقلت أهميته إلى أوروبا وأمريكا، ومنشأ  الشطرنج في الشرق في الهند على الأرجح ولو أنه توجد روايات تقول أن منشأهُ  في مصر الفرعونية أو الصين أو فارس ، وقد مرت لعبة الشطرنج بمراحل مختلفة  في طريقة وقوانين اللعب والشطرنج الذى
 نلعبه حالياً لقواعده وقوانينه  المطبقة في العالم كله اسمه الشطرنج العصرى (بالإنجليزية: modern chess)،  وذلك للتمييز بينه وبين الأنواع الأخرى من الشطرنج التى كانت تلعب في عصور  سابقة وللشطرنج أبطاله ونبدأ من القرن العاشر حيث كان الصول اقوى لاعب  يذكره التاريخ أنئذ ثم أنتقلت البطولات العالمية من آسيا إلى أوروبا  وأمريكا.   القواعد-التحكم بالوقت:             
للتحكم بزمن اللعبة توضع ساعة (مؤقت زمني)
 تحوي عداداً للزمن المستخدم لكل  لاعب، فيضغط اللاعب عليها عندما ينتهي من نقلته، فيتوقف حساب وقته  وبالتالي تحسب الفترة الزمنية التي قضاها في اللعبة، واللاعب الذي ينفد  وقته يخسر المباراة. وهناك عدة أنظمة توقيت لساعة الشطرنج في العالم.   تاريخ الشطرنج-بدايات الشطرنج:             
تدعي العديد من البلاد أنها مخترعة اللعبة في شكل 
من أشكالها. وأكثر الآراء  إنتشارا هو أنها نشأت في الهند ، فتكون تولدت من لعبة الشاطرونجا التي  يبدوا أنها أخترعت في القرن السادس الميلادي, كما يقال أنها فارسية الأصل
 إخترعها أحد الخدم المتواجدون عند شاه يسمّى طرنج وأطلق إسمه عليها "الشاه  طرنج" و كان ذلك بعد أن طلب منه إختراع لعبة تعتمد على الذهن فقط وبعد أن  إخترعها الخادم أعجب بها الشاه طرنج و طلب منه أن يختار هو المكافأة مهما  كانك قيمتها فطلب الخادم أن يوضع له في مربع الرقعة حبة قمح واحدة ثم يضاعف  الرقم في المربع الثاني ثم يرفع القيمة (التي هي 2 ) 
مربع فتصبح في المربع  الثالث 4 حبات ثم ترفع القيمة مربع في المربع الرابع و هكذا حتى ينتهي عدد  المربعات على رقعة الشطرنج . فأستغرب الملك هذا الزهد في الطلب, إلا أن  مكتشف اللعبة أصر على طلبه, وعند تنفيذ رغبته تبين للملك بان محتويات  
كل  مخازنه من القمح لا تكفي تسديد هذه الهدية.             (ملاحظة المجموع يساوي 2(64+1)-1 =36893488147419103231 قمحة أي مايعادل 36 مليون ترليون حبة قمح (تقريباً 3.689×1019). 
ولكن الشكل الشديد القرب منها المنتشر في الصين،
 أو شكل أقدم منها على أقل  تقدير عرف بوجوده في الصين منذ القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد . إنتشرت لعبة  الشطرنج بعدها غرباً حتى وصلت أوروبا وشرقاً حتى وصلت إلى اليابان، مولدة  تنويعات مختلفة عبر إنتشارها. فمن الهند إنتقلت إلى فارس، وإنتشرت عبر  العالم الإسلامي بعد فتح بلاد فارس ، ووصلت روسيا عبر منغوليا، حيث كانت  تلعب هناك منذ بداية القرن السابع للميلاد. ووصلت إسبانيا عبر العصور في  القرن العاشر الميلادي، ووصفت في مخطوطة بعنوان Libro de los juegos تتحدث  عن الشطرنج والطاولة (شيش بيش) والنرد.    الشطرنج الحديث:             
سابقا ، كان يمكن تحريك القطع في الشطرنج الأوروبية
 بعدد محدود من الحركات،  فالفيلة كان بإمكانها التحرك خطوتين فقط بشكل قطري ، والملكة كان بإمكانها  التحرك خطوة واحدة بشكل قطري، والجنود لم يكن يسمح بتحريكهم خطوتين في أول  حركة لهم، ولم يكن هناك حركة "التبييت" (تبديل مواقع الملك والقلعة).  وبنهاية القرن الخامس عشر ، كانت القوانين الحديثة للحركات الأساسية تم  أخذها من إيطاليا، فأصبح يسمح بتحريك الجنود خطوتين في أول حركة لهم، وبذلك  تجنب خسارة الجندي في أول حركة له إذا كان هناك جندي مقابل يهدده. والوزير  (أو الملكة) أصبح أكثر القطع قوة وحرية بالحركة. وبالتالي فإن الشطرنج  الحديثة تسمى أحيانا ب"شطرنج الملكة" أو "شطرنج الملكة المجنونة" . واللعبة  في أوروبا اليوم هي ذاتها تقريبا التي تلعب اليوم. والقوانين الحالية تم  وضع اللمسات الأخيرة عليها في بواكير القرن التاسع عشر، بإستثناء تفاصيل  شروط الإنسحاب . 
تصميم القطع الأكثر شيوعا اليوم ،المسمى الستاوتون (Staunton)، إبتكره  ناثانيال كوك عام 1849، بتصديق من هوارد ستاوتون، أحد محترفي اللعبة في ذلك  الوقت، وتم تبنيها بشكل رسمي من قبل Fédération Internationale des Echecs  (FIDE) عام 1924.    المنظمات الرسمية:               الهيئة الدولية المديرة للشطرنج هي ال FIDE ، والتي ترأست بطولات العالم في  الشطرنج لعقود. ولمعظم دول العالم منظمات وطنية للشطرنج . وبالرغم ان  الشطرنج ليست لعبة أولمبية ، إلا أن لها أولمبيادها الخاص ، تعقد كل عامين  كمنافسة بين الفرق.   الألقاب والتصنيف -أفضل لاعبي التاريخ حسب نظام (Elo):                 يعتبر معيار أو مقياس(Arpad Elo)
 أشهر نموذج إحصائي للاعبي الشطرنج. وفي  كتابه الذي نشره عام 1978، أعطى أرباد إيلو تصنيف للاعبين بناء على أداءهم  في اللعبة في خلال أفضل خمس سنوات من إحترافهم. وحسب هذا التصنيف، فإن  الاعبين التاليين هم الأفضل على الإطلاق:  
 * 2725 – خوزيه كابابلانكا 
 * 2720 –ميخائيل بوتفنيك، إيمانويل لاسكر
 * 2700 – ميخائيل تال
 * 2690 –ألكسندر أليخين، بول شارل مورفي، فاسيلي سمايلسلوف. 
و في عام 1970، تبنى الإتحاد الدولي للشطرنج هذا القياس للاعبين الحاليين. و  نتيجة لذلك، فإن هذا القياس هو الوسيلة المناسبة لقياس مهارات اللاعبين  بين العصور المختلفة. والجدول التالي يبين أفضل 20 لاعباً في التاريخ.       
ترتيب أبطال العالم حسب مجموع سنوات الفوز:               و ممن الممكن أيضا قياس مهارة الأعبين
 المحترفين بطريقة أخرى و ذلك عن حساب  مجموع البطولات العالمية أو عدد سنوات الإحتفاظ باللقب. و الجدول التالي  يحسب أبطال العالم حسب عدد البطولات: 
غاري كاسباروف، بطل العالم السابق في الشطرنج.
بطل العالم الحالي في الشطرنج فسواناثان اناند.      
 >>>>> ملاحظات:                 * أطول مباراة شطرنج تستغرق نظرياً 4949 نقلة .  
    * خلال مباراة Thorton و 
M. Walker عام 1992 سجل رقم قياسي في عدد النقلات دون أسر أي قطعة وهو مئة نقلة .
    * أطول زمن مسجّل للقيام بالتبييت كان في مباراة Bobotsor ضد Irkov عام 1966 في النقلة 46
    * أطول مباراة شطرنج استغرقت 269 نقلة بين Nikolic و
 Arsovic في بلغراد عام 1989  
وانتهت بالتعادل.
    * أصغر من حصل على لقب أستاذ شطرنج في تاريخ اللعبة هو جوردي مونت  رينود Jordy Mont-Reynaud بعمر 10 سنوات وسبعة أشهر فقط وذلك عام 1994.
    * أكبر من حصل على لقب أستاذ شطرنج في تاريخ اللعبة هو أوسكار شابيرو Oscar Shapiro بعمر 76 سنة. 
    * نقلة البيدق الأولى (أي القفز مربعين) 
بدل المربع الواحد أول ما طبقت في اسبانيا عام 1280م. 
    * جوديت بولغار Judit Polgar لاعبة مجرية 
(ولدت 1976م) وتعتبر اقوى  لاعبة شطرنج في التاريخ : في عمر التاسعة سنة 1986 ربحت بطولة نيويورك  المفتوحة إلى غير المصنفين عندما ربحت سبع مباريات وتعادلت في واحدة. وفي  عمر 11 سنة حصلت على تصنيف 2350 نقطة ومنحت لقب أستاذ دولي فتكون بذلك قد  حصلت على اللقب وهي أصغر من كاسباروف أو فيشر .وفي عمر 12 سنة أصبح تصنيفها  2555 نقطة ومنحت لقب المرأة الغراند ماستر. وتحصلت على الترتيب السادس عشر  سنة 2006 
    * الولايات المتحدة الأميركية             هي البلد الوحيد الذي هزم الإتحاد السوفييتي مرتين في أولمبياد الشطرنج.
    * في عام 1985 لعب نوبيرت (Knoppert) خمسمائة مباراة شطرنج وكان توقيت كل مباراة 10 دقائق فقط وذلك خلال 68 ساعة متواصلة.
    * الفيل يسمى باللغة الإنكليزية (bishop) أي مطران.

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي حسين الله يعطيك الصحة

----------


## امير الصمت

*العفو  اخي    محمد...
ومشكور على مرورك...*

----------


## Fannan1

بــارك الـلـه فـيــك يـا غــالـي
طرح جميل ولا اروع
 ((())) تـقبل مـروري ((()))

----------


## امير الصمت

العفو وشكراً لك على المرور ^^

----------

